# Resources for disabled sportsmen



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Resources abound for disabled sportsmen 
The key is finding and utilizing them

Persons who enjoy the outdoors are hit especially hard if they find themselves suddenly unable to get out and about like they have been accustomed to doing.

A number of national organizations also have programs specifically designed to help disabled sportsmen enjoy the outdoors successfully and safely. One that has been on the forefront is the National Wild Turkey Federation (NWTF) with their Wheelin Sportsmen initiative. Some of their events include Does For Does (deer hunts for disabled females paired with able-bodied women hunters), Ultimate Duos (disabled children teamed up with adult hunters) and Fishing Round-Ups (angling in a safe environment for handicapped persons regardless of disability or age). Information about the Wheelin Sportsmen program is available from Kirk Thomas at (803)637-3106 or online at [email protected].

Another leader in providing for sportsmen with special needs is the National Rifle Association (NRA). The NRAs Disabled Shooting Services Department has been a pioneer in not only developing ways that disabled individuals can enjoy target shooting once again, but in utilizing shooting as a tool for physical rehabilitation.

http://www.newbernsj.com/SiteProces...ates/Details.cfm&StoryID=28802&Section=Sports


----------

